# Reports from Walker, Catoosa, Murray..???



## jinx0760 (Oct 24, 2005)

I hunted the Murray-Gilmer line in the mountains and only saw one deer by the roadside.  I did find more fresh   bear sign than I have seen up there in the last seven years.  I was wondering how the season started for some of you other NW GA hunters?


----------



## Trizey (Oct 25, 2005)

I've been able to kill two does with my bow in Walker county this year and movement has been ok.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 25, 2005)

Trizey,
You hunting the WMA's?
Kev


----------



## MossyOak (Oct 25, 2005)

Gilmer county ( Ellijay )
While huntin on my property near the Cartecay River Sunday I dropped a buck with an odd shape set of horns, 5 points in all, looked to be about a 2 year old buck. It was windy as heck, I was stalking, thought he caught my scent but he lifted his nose and headed right at me like I was invisible. My instinct told me, well, no meat in the freezer if he gets within 5 feet I'll take'm.
He weighed a whopping 100 lbs, so I ended up with afew lbs of venison to munch on until I get out today. I'm boiling the skull/antlers, anyone want some skull soup ?


----------



## Wang Dang (Oct 25, 2005)

My son got his first buck in Walker County Sunday morning.  We saw several does early.  I saw 3, he said he saw about 10.  We saw the buck around 9:10.  Lot's of White Oak Acorns had fallen recently.  The buck had a stomach full of them.


----------



## xhunterx (Oct 26, 2005)

jinx0760, you hunting above cabins on the mountian? couple of teenagers walk up on you? lot of bears in that area


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yea, good bit of sign, but no fur..


----------



## kbotta (Oct 27, 2005)

When I left Pigeon Sun, they had recorded 500 something hunters, and less than 40 deer taken. Not very good odd's I'd say...
Kev


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Whats up with the low numbers at Pigeon?*

I know Tim Gilbreath the DNR agent at Pigeon and they have put in more work towards food plots, hunter access and conservation than anyone before him.  However the numbers tell the story. Can you blame it on the weather, the hurricanes, the war or The President.....I just think it's deer hunting..


----------



## xpertgreg (Oct 27, 2005)

I live in whitfield co and all I can say is...


It aint good.

nothing moving much at all.


----------



## xhunterx (Oct 27, 2005)

youngest son and I hunted pigeon saturday, didn't see any deer  but rubs, small scrapes, and well worn trails. acorns everywhere, deer don't have to move much to eat. we could tell the food plots were recently worked on, looked  better than they have in a long time


----------



## MCG DAWG (Oct 30, 2005)

*I hunt on the Dade/Walker line up on Lookout . .*

. . Mtn. and have only spooked what I believe to be a small buck twice in the same general area.  Otherwise, there isn't a single acre I hunt that's not covered up with acorns.  Don't expect much movement with that much mast on the ground.  Going to wait till it cools off and the acorns get a little scarce before spending a LOT of time in the woods.


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Took a nice doe...*

I took a nice doe Sunday at 8:30, she was very healthy and had handfulls of fat.  Driving out I spotted a nice buck  at 350+/- yards....I told him i would be back for him.  I am hunting on the Walker/Catoosa line.  The doe was pretty big because I had a hard time loading her...aprrox. 100 lbs dressed.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 31, 2005)

jinx0760 said:
			
		

> Yea, good bit of sign, but no fur..



What mountain are y'all referring to?


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 31, 2005)

*What Mtn.?*

I hunt Lookout down towards the Cove, from the valley to the top.   I also hunt some on the Walker/Catoosa line near Rock Spring.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 31, 2005)

jinx0760 said:
			
		

> I hunt Lookout down towards the Cove, from the valley to the top.



I've got a small tract down there that I hunt.  PM sent


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Wednesday on Lookout...*

I hunted from the bottom to the top on Lookout.  The acorns are abundant and the forest is dry.  Saw 6 does and a spike but they were up against the bluffs...huff-huff.  Too far a hike to shoot a small spike.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 5, 2005)

*11-05-05...*

Hunted Trails Between Fields This A.m.  Found A Fresh 'yote Kill Of A Rabbit.  The Only Deer I Saw Was Hightailing Itas I Climbed My Tree....dang


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 7, 2005)

*Hunted up on Lookout on the 5th .*

. .and other than the guy trespassing on the 4 wheeler I didn't see anything.  Seems he disagreed about property lines.  Agreed to leave the land but swore he was going to hunt the property line 'cause he knew there was a buck using the area.  Told him no @#%^% that's why I'm in this particular spot too.  Three property lines come together right there.   Not sure I feel safe going back in that exact spot.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Pigeon Mtn..*

I hunted Wed. A.M. starting at the check in up towards Atwood Point.  Very little shooting, nothing close to me and I didn't see anything.  Too dang hot for deer hunting!


----------



## Trizey (Nov 10, 2005)

We are headed up there in the morning...  We'll be hunting the top.  Hopefully this little front coming through will turn things cooler.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Pigeon...*

The shots i did hear cam from the top, above Atwood point.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 10, 2005)

We will be up by the sawmill lk, off the side of the mt.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 12, 2005)

*doe's moving..*

Hunting behind the house, nothing until 9:30 when I went to get my truck for work.....6 doe's 25 yards away.  No antlers any where to be seen.


----------



## xhunterx (Nov 12, 2005)

does were moving on pigeon this morning about the same time, 9:00-10:00. son was able to nail his first one, 78 lb field dressed, saw a total of about 9 or 10


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 13, 2005)

*congrat's!!*

Good job on the doe, sounds like you were thrilled!


----------



## kbotta (Nov 14, 2005)

Nothing happening off the side we were at. 3 running and that was it. Went bow hunting and got a 5pt. Guess I'm on restrictions now...  
KB


----------



## Trizey (Nov 14, 2005)

Friday 11/11-  I killed a coyote on Pigeon Mtn.  
Saturday 11/12-  I filmed my buddy take his first deer, a 3.5+ year old 6 point on Pigeon.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 14, 2005)

Awesome! Were you fella's on top, or the bottom? just curious, I heard most of the stuff was going on "down low"? How 'bout you?
Do you bow hunt much over there?


----------



## Trizey (Nov 14, 2005)

kbotta said:
			
		

> Awesome! Were you fella's on top, or the bottom? just curious, I heard most of the stuff was going on "down low"? How 'bout you?
> Do you bow hunt much over there?



We were hunting the shelves on a bluff, middle ways up the mountain.

My dad and neighbor hunted the top and said there was a lot of shooting going on, but we didn't hear 4 shots all day from where we were.

I bow hunt quite a bit all around that area.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 14, 2005)

*pic's?*

Got any pic's on the buck your buddy got?


----------



## Trizey (Nov 14, 2005)

jinx0760 said:
			
		

> Got any pic's on the buck your buddy got?




Yep, here is the only one I have here on my computer at work...  Also the story is in the Bragging Board with this picture.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 15, 2005)

I've been hunting Taylor's Ridge off of 136. The deer are moving. My brother shot a 3-pointer Sunday and he was almost in rut. He had recently worked his hocks real good on a scrape. I've hunted 3 times and seen deer everytime.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Headed to the top of Lookout this afternoon about  . .*

. .three. Hope this front coming through has 'em moving.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 16, 2005)

MCG-  I thought about running down to my place at the bottom of the mountain this afternoon.  I'll have to see what time I can get out of here


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 16, 2005)

I am going Friday, I will let everyone know what I see.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Well, it was very windy up on top . .*

. . only thing moving was the seven hen turkeys that walked by my stand about an hour before dark.   We'll keep trying though.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 17, 2005)

This morning as I was going to work I was doing my usual rubber necking looking for deer. I have alot around my subdivision. All of a sudden at the intersection of Long Hollow and East Long Hollow 4 does busted out of a wood patch and across the road. The last one fell on the pavement. I stopped to see if it was a buck chasing them and sure enough...A basket rack 8 was right on the trail. He didn't have a care in the world. I hope that is a sign they are starting!!!


----------



## Trizey (Nov 17, 2005)

Tuesday morning, I saw a small buck chase a doe across Three Notch Rd.

Both of them about got flattened.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 17, 2005)

I have another report from Whitfield. I friend of mine had a small buck chase a doe across his drive way on the back side of Dug Gap MTN. I think the weather has them feeling frisky. I'm in the woods tomorrow morning for sure!! Supposed to be 24.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 17, 2005)

Yep, I'll be there too!


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Peavine Creek*

I hunted the creek bottom near Mt. Pisgah Rd. Wed from 2 'til dark....not one deer.  I have a pretty good setup and the trail is well worn with several new rubs????Where did they go?


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 17, 2005)

*Peavine Creek*

I was on East Long Hollow and they crossed from Long Hollow in the patch of woods just before the two roads meet and ran up past the two Llamas in the little field. I assume they would have paralled Mt. Pisgah headed your way


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Sat. A.M.*

I took two employees hunting behind the house Sat. a.m..  I had to leave at 9:30 and only one had seen anything, all does.  Within 30 min. both had taken 4 shots (with no luck) at bucks in a big field with their noses to the ground.  The bucks seem to be ready (if they learn to shoot!), I hunted the fields yesterday evening with no luck.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I saw 5 does Friday at 11:30. No boyfriends though. They fed around on acorns for about an hour.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 24, 2005)

*Found 5 fresh scrapes and several fresh rubs . . .*

. .up on Lookout Mtn today.  They weren't there last week.  Pulling out of my driveway I'd gone maybe 50yds and had to stop as a spike was nose down crossing the road oblivious to the cars honking at him.  

Gonna be a good next two weeks imo.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 24, 2005)

*More sign*

Thanksgiving morning found a lot of fresh sign (mostly rubs).  Saw a couple of does and 1 'yote.  The 'yote didn't come home.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 28, 2005)

Saw a good buck Friday cruising the edge of a pastor down wind in a strip of pines. Seamed like he was scenting for some hot does. I couldn't get a shot because he was 15 yards in and never gave a clear view of his vitals.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 28, 2005)

*where are you hunting?*

Are you hunting on Lookout or somewhere else?


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 28, 2005)

Jinx, I'm hunting on Taylor's Ridge


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Foggy morn' buck...*

I got a nice 8 pt. this morning in the fog....will try to attach pic's... I will have to attach from home.  163lbs live weight, had good massbut not real wide.  He's a trophy for me in this neck of the woods.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 29, 2005)

Way to go Jinx! Congrats. Where in Rock Spring do you live? Might have to come by and take a look.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Live at...*

551 Peavine Road, about 1/3 mile east of Peavine Baptist Church.   Sandy Daniels is going to mount it for me...


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 30, 2005)

jinx0760 said:
			
		

> 551 Peavine Road, about 1/3 mile east of Peavine Baptist Church.   Sandy Daniels is going to mount it for me...



  I live less than a mile from you in Black Berry Ridge


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 30, 2005)

*Trizey and I aren't far away . .*

. .we live about a mile from each other on Burning Bush Rd.  In fact, I'm directly across the road from the Blue Spring Hunting Preserve.  I'm only about 29K short of the 30K initiation fee!


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 1, 2005)

MCG DAWG said:
			
		

> . .we live about a mile from each other on Burning Bush Rd.  In fact, I'm directly across the road from the Blue Spring Hunting Preserve.  I'm only about 29K short of the 30K initiation fee!



I hardly ever see anyone over there. I think dove opener was the only time I saw more than 2 cars. It doesn't seem they ever deer hunt over there. I'm sure there are a few


----------



## Trizey (Dec 1, 2005)

That's right, I'm off of Three Notch road now.

30K, that's chump change for MCG!


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 1, 2005)

MCG DAWG said:
			
		

> . .we live about a mile from each other on Burning Bush Rd.  In fact, I'm directly across the road from the Blue Spring Hunting Preserve.  I'm only about 29K short of the 30K initiation fee!



 You guys want to try to lease some land close? Say no further than Summerville? I'm trying to find land and maybe with the the couple of guys I know and kbotta, you, Trizey, Jinx, and a few other NG boys we could come up with something. I've been looking on Inland's site and so far I have come up with only a 100 acre tract. I also know that there will be more available after Jan. Satchmo has a club in Chattooga as well. It can be found under the Leases thread. Just a thought but, I need a club (or a good one to join) fairly close with a 2 and 4 year old I can't stay every weekend in S. Georgia. Anyone interested or have a lease?


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 1, 2005)

Seems like we all live less than 5 miles apart.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 1, 2005)

nwgahunter said:
			
		

> You guys want to try to lease some land close?



I would be willing to get in on something close.


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 1, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> I would be willing to get in on something close.



Seems that most of it is in Chattooga. That too far?


----------



## Trizey (Dec 1, 2005)

Not necessarily, if the land looks good.  I would rather have something in the cove or on Lookout.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 1, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Not necessarily, if the land looks good.  I would rather have something in the cove or on Lookout.


I'm with Trizey. Cove sounds good, nice deer on lookout as well. Anything w/in an hour is good by me! My budds tell me the cove is the place to be...
kev


----------



## Trizey (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got a small tract in the cove, just wish I had more woods.

BTW...  I'll be making a trip over to Woody's shop soon to drop off a buck.  Hopefully I'll have one of my own to take too.  Let me know if anyone else would like me drop one of for Woody.


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 1, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> I've got a small tract in the cove, just wish I had more woods.
> 
> BTW...  I'll be making a trip over to Woody's shop soon to drop off a buck.  Hopefully I'll have one of my own to take too.  Let me know if anyone else would like me drop one of for Woody.



I can agree with the cove as well. It's hard to get land though because from what I understand it is mostly privately owned.  If ANYONE hears of any land that is leasable there I definately would be interested. I'll see what I can dig up either way. Tax maps, etc.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 1, 2005)

*The Cove...*

I joined a club in the Cove about .5 mile on West Cove Road off of Hwy 193.  About 7 years ago they turned it over to me to collect dues and pay the lease.  We have approx. 600+/- acres from West Cove Road up to the top of Lookout, with farms on both sides.  I currently have 15 members that pay around $300 each for a year.  The landowner is a customer of mine.  If you guys give me your contact info I will call/mail you next summer when I find out if we have any openings.  We try to have the bucks at least out to their ears, but we're not into penalties or strict rules.  No camping or 4-wheelers, can bring guest 2-3 times and kids can shoot anything that's state legal.  The best deal for the money I have ever done.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 1, 2005)

jinx-  The land I have is really close to this location.

PM sent.


----------



## xhunterx (Dec 1, 2005)

I would also be interested.  I grew up and lived in Ringgold all my live but we bought and moved to Noble a couple of years ago. Usually hunt Pigeon Mtn, Cohutta, Johns, and National Forest


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 5, 2005)

*LOL, jinx . . .*

. . if your handle is short for your name and you allow such people as Jim Forrester and Pat McMillan to hunt on your land then I want no part of your club!   

If this is you Mike, this is Chris Haddock and you were on my list of folks to call after the season to see if there were any openings.  I had my earliest hunting experience on y'all's club with dad and I in fact "pointed" the only deer he has on the wall for him back in '88.  He didn't see it and he still wasn't letting me carry a rifle as he was a safety nut and I literally held point like a doggone quail dog till he noticed.   Glad to hear y'all are trying to do some QDM.  Y'all do any food plots and such.

Dad and I hunt on 120 acres on top of Lookout that only I have permission to hunt.  However, it's ALL hardwoods and it's difficult to get dad into and out of good stand locations.  Going to try and find him/us a lease somewhere so he can have some easier hunts.  Keep us in mind if anything opens up.  

You can always PM me here or my email is uga1996@chattanooga.net

And of course . . GO DAWGS!

And Trizey, I've only been in practice for 2 years, that Blue Springs deal is so far out of my league it ain't even funny!  There's rarely anyone over there and it'd be my own little private club if I could join.  Thinking of offering myself as an indentured servant for a few years to waive the initiaition.  I was told it's 30k to join by invite only and then 3K a year dues.  OUCH.


----------



## syates32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Chris, I hunt beside Camp Addahi on Lookout Mtn about every weekend. Where are you hunting at on Lookout, possibly catch you for breakfast before a hunt one morning..

                                                                            Shannon


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 5, 2005)

*Pics*



			
				jinx0760 said:
			
		

> I got a nice 8 pt. this morning in the fog....will try to attach pic's... I will have to attach from home.  163lbs live weight, had good massbut not real wide.  He's a trophy for me in this neck of the woods.



Jinx, you have any pics yet of your buck?


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 5, 2005)

*Shannon, I'm up off of Old State Rd. . .*

. about 4 miles South of the Canyon Ridge golf course.   My wife's boss has some land up there and he's not a hunter at all but I talked him into letting me hunt it.  Gets awful cold and windy up there though!  

Take me dad up there with me and we often stop at Wanda's on the way home for a good breakfast.  Would love to have you join us sometime.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 6, 2005)

Anybody going to pigeon this w/end? Should be COLD!!


----------



## Trizey (Dec 6, 2005)

kbotta said:
			
		

> Anybody going to pigeon this w/end? Should be COLD!!



I'll be there but probably Saturday morning only.  I'll probably hunt in Bama Saturday evening.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah, same here for Saturday morning.
Might go see whats up Friday evening though....
KEv


----------



## xhunterx (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm also planning on being there saturday morning, maybe friday evening, but we'll just have to see.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 6, 2005)

It's good to hear from Chris, I hope all is well with your family.  I send out letters in July to see who's in or out.  I saved your e-mail so I can contact you when I start next season....Mike Jenkins


----------

